# Ecutek connect bluetooth problems?



## Rob S. (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

Do you have any problems with Ecutek ECU connect? I got it to work only 1 or 2 times. Tried like 20 times now and cant get it to work anymore. All it says is ''no vehicle interface detected''. I plugged in in the OBD port 20 times as said and the bluetooth on my phone is on. Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Rob S. said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you have any problems with Ecutek ECU connect? I got it to work only 1 or 2 times. Tried like 20 times now and cant get it to work anymore. All it says is ''no vehicle interface detected''. I plugged in in the OBD port 20 times as said and the bluetooth on my phone is on. Am i doing something wrong?


Delete the paired device and pair again.

Sometimes re starting the phone helps.

T


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Bluetooth is a finicky interface whatever the device.

Always worth impairing and redoing the connection


----------



## Rob S. (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry but how do i delete the paired device? I dont see any options like that when i go to settings in the ecu connect app?


----------



## Rob S. (Nov 4, 2016)

Btw i never have any problems with pairing the bluetooth to my car for phoning etc. Always works flawless.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

You delete or forget the device off your phone. I.e. Enter settings, Bluetooth, delete or forget Ecutek device.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Go in to settings and do the below

Choose Bluetooth 
Find device, click the I on it
Select forget device


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Turning BT off and on usually works too


----------



## Rob S. (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for the extremely quick reply's guys. Going to try this and will report back. As you can tell im not that technical lol!


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

I have to select bluetooth device each time i open app. Also first time i used it it prompted for update before it would connect. Now work fine each time so long as device selected, its a bit like the bluetooth device goes into sleep mode. Good luck Rob hope build is going well


----------

